
Tesla bug allows other electric cars to charge for free at new Superchargers - reddotX
https://electrek.co/2020/09/12/tesla-bug-electric-cars-charge-free-superchargers/
======
md42
It's not a bug, it's a feature. As mentioned in the video Tesla got a bunch of
charging curves which might be interesting to them. In case they want to open
up their network it was a successful friendly user test. All cars charged and
unplugged at first attempt. Oh and did I mention the free publicity?

